# "Harvest Moon" by Krista D. Ball: Canadian First Nations historical fantasy



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*About Harvest Moon*

Cursed, abused, and desperate to know her future, Dancing Cat sneaks a glimpse inside her tribe's Sacred Bundle, a powerful source of spirit magic. Instead of the future, she sees her most powerful ancestor, Small Tree and incurs her wrath. Small Tree strips Dancing Cat of everything - her home, her identity, even her gender - and drops her in the middle of enemy lands.

Injured, and in a strange, new body, she is befriended by Bearclaw who is on a spirit quest. He offers her assistance and asks for nothing in return; a kindness Dancing Cat had forgotten existed. She struggles to weave a path around the obstacles of friendship, identity, and longing in order to survive her eventual return home to face even further punishment.

And she does it while wearing someone else's skin.

*What reviewers have said*

_"everything fit together and left me with a satisfied smile on my face. All in all a good fiction novella with a touch of romance- you should give it a try."_ www.thegeekybookworm.blogspot.com

_"Despite the short length of the story, Dancing Cat is a very realistic feeling character. I was able to feel sorry for her initial plight and was somewhat amused by her predicament of being turned into a man."_ http://snifflykitty.blogspot.com

_"What a Romantic and gripping tale! A woman shunned and a man looking for answers that find solace in each other." _ http://lusbookblog.blogspot.com

*Where to buy*

Amazon (kindle format) http://tinyurl.com/2adb2x5 $2.99

MuseItUp Publishing's bookstorehttp://tinyurl.com/4yslshv $2.50 (offers epub, prc for kindle/mobi, and pdf)

Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/3swj8eq All formats, $2.99

_Harvest Moon is a novella-length historical fantasy, published by MuseItUp Publishing. _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! You've done fine.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Betsy! I edited the OP since you've confirmed I did it right  Thanks for the heads up post, too.


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

Great to see another Canadian author having a successful launch!


----------



## firebird12 (Apr 7, 2011)

Your book sounds great, I'm going to have to check it out!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Rejean said:


> Great to see another Canadian author having a successful launch!


Thanks! The story has been been well received with both readers and reviewers, which is always nice. I wanted to create a little different world than the standard epic fantasy one (not that I have anything against elves...I'm pro-elf, personally).


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> (not that I have anything against elves...I'm pro-elf, personally).


You? Pro-elf? I never would have guessed. 

Just chiming in to say how very proud I am of you.  You know you're like one of my kids!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Krista! Congrats again on this wonderful story!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> You? Pro-elf? I never would have guessed.
> 
> Just chiming in to say how very proud I am of you.  You know you're like one of my kids!


You yelled at me as much as my mom


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

I am very much interested in the sub-genre in which you've chosen to write.  I have a technical question.  I understand this novel contains a relatively strong fantasy element, but I'm wondering if you felt the need to balance any concerns regarding historical accuracy?  Was cultural accuracy an issue during research?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Pearson Moore said:


> I am very much interested in the sub-genre in which you've chosen to write. I have a technical question. I understand this novel contains a relatively strong fantasy element, but I'm wondering if you felt the need to balance any concerns regarding historical accuracy? Was cultural accuracy an issue during research?


I went with as much historical accuracy to the area (Northern Alberta, Canada) as possible that works. It's weaved into the story, as opposed to be a main focal point. For example, the book opens with Dancing Cat working with Saskatoon berries. I focus a lot of food, since I'm a big fan of food personally 

Was it an issue? Nah. It helps having a history background; while this isn't my time period of study, I did some courses on Canadian history pre-European arrival. So, I had a basis to work with. I also generally do a basic research first, write the story, and then do additional research to fill in any holes or challenges, or confirm plot points.

In many ways, the fantasy is harder for me than the history, because the fantasy of Harvest Moon is more in line with religious and spiritual beliefs, which are things I don't know nearly as much of (as opposed to everyday life of all kinds of people, all over history...a particular interest of mine).


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> You yelled at me as much as my mom


I yell because I care, young lady! I'll have no kid of mine staying out to all hours with strange elves. You think I don't know what goes on at those "elven retreats?" Hmmmph. You really think I believe all that nonsense about archery training? Now get back to your room this instant and start your next book! Those things don't write themselves, you know.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I yell because I care, young lady! I'll have no kid of mine staying out to all hours with strange elves. You think I don't know what goes on at those "elven retreats?" Hmmmph. You really think I believe all that nonsense about archery training? Now get back to your room this instant and start your next book! Those things don't write themselves, you know.


I have a military SF novel coming out Nov 4th. 

*evil glare from Mom*

All right, all right. Back to my office. Sheesh. Can't get away with anything these days.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*awkward self-bumping  *

"Harvest Moon" still is the #4 overall best selling title for MuseItUp Publishing. It's been in the top 5, including the number 1 spot, since its release in September, 2010.

You can read the sample on Amazon or Smashwords. I believe the sample on my website (http://kristadball.com/blog/books-short-fiction) is a bit longer (I don't have a kindle, so I actually don't know where the cut off is...but I've been told mine website's excerpt is a bit longer).


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds grand. Maple leaves are a definite bonus.

A sample's winging its way Kindle-ward.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I need to convince/torture/blackmail my publisher into putting a red maple leaf on our books. The publisher is Canadian. Some of us authors are, too. As soon as there is a leaf, it's easier to sell in Canada  

I hope you enjoy the sample. And no worries if you don't! None of us enjoy the same stuff...and how boring would it be if all books were the same?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I'd include the book trailer for Harvest Moon. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5f8AeNY1khY

It's available on Kindle for $2.99. It's a quick read. Most people tell me it's running them 1-2 hours, with 2 self-professed fast readers saying 45 minutes.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

HARVEST MOON is on sale through my publisher for this weekend only, celebrating Canada Day (July 1) and US Independence (July 4). For the weekend, it's only $1.50 to purchase my novella. http://tinyurl.com/3kz4gzz

The sale is only happening on their website and they offer DRM-free .prc Kindle format so that you can load the story onto your Kindle.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*awkward bumping*  

The publisher's sale is over, but the ebook novella is still available on Amazon


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Review of HARVEST MOON



> I met Krista D. Ball through Maria Zannini and have enjoyed getting to know her through her blog. When the chance came to read and review a story or two for her blog tour I jumped at the chance.
> 
> Last week I reviewed Flying Kite, Crashing Ship and this week is Harvest Moon. I loved the glimpse into the culture of the native peoples of Canada. I'm fascinated by the period and the people before Europeans came to North America, influencing and sadly taking over.
> 
> ...


http://sherrimeyer.blogspot.com/2011/07/book-review-harvest-moon.html


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Awkwardly talks to herself by bumping this post


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I set up Harvest Moon on http://kindlegraph.com/books. So, if you want a personalized digital note, just search for me and hit request!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just an awkward bump


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

You know the drill


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just an ol' bumpidity bump bump to let you know that Harvest Moon is on sale for 99 cents through the publisher's website only until Monday (aka tomorrow). They have kindle formats 

http://museituppublishing.com/bookstore2/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=22&category_id=2&manufacturer_id=5&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ye ol' bump


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

5 Star Review on Amazon:

*I highly recommend this story - not only does it offer an interesting take on gender and identity issues, it's a fun read with great characters, a little romance, and a gorgeous setting. 
*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

4 star on Amazon *Krista D Ball has managed to write an entertaining and insightful story based on a rich cultural background with gender specific themes. *


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

> Despite the short length of the story, Dancing Cat is a very realistic feeling character. I was able to feel sorry for her initial plight and was somewhat amused by her predicament of being turned into a man.


http://snifflykitty.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-harvest-moon.html


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

It's cool that they say they are looking forward to more from you.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

jabeard said:


> It's cool that they say they are looking forward to more from you.


I've been very fortunate with this story and reviewers. I continue to get requests to write a sequel for it. It's too bad that I have nothing for a sequel, so I really can't give them more of these characters


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

_It normally takes me 50 pages to start liking characters, not 35 to feel for them! This in my opinion is a great feat._

http://lusbookblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-harvest-moon.html


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't bumped the novella in a long time, so thought I should


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Yo! Apparently the novella is $1.99 on Amazon!

Oh, and a certain quilting KBer had this to say:



> Looking forward to more about these characters (please?) and purchased another of the author's books, "Spirits Rising" because I enjoyed this book.


----------

